# International tax



## zidden (Feb 6, 2011)

What is the tax rates for NZ residents if working overseas? 

I currently live in the UK and work overseas on ships for 6 months of the year (3 months on, 3 months off). As a result of being out the country for more than 183 days, I do not pay tax or NI contributions. 

Was wondering how this would work in NZ.


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

zidden said:


> What is the tax rates for NZ residents if working overseas?
> 
> I currently live in the UK and work overseas on ships for 6 months of the year (3 months on, 3 months off). As a result of being out the country for more than 183 days, I do not pay tax or NI contributions.
> 
> Was wondering how this would work in NZ.


Look at Inland Revenue - Te Tari Taake - it's bound to be on there somewhere! 

I did a quick search, and although I don't think it's exactly the right thing, this might point you in the right direction...Is a person working overseas while on leave of absence for two years resident for tax purposes? (Questions we've been asked)

Just one point - I don't know where you'd stand with regards your permanent residents visa if you're out of the country so much. We only got our full residents permit after 2 years of being in the country for a certain number of days in each of the years.


----------



## zidden (Feb 6, 2011)

topcat83 said:


> Just one point - I don't know where you'd stand with regards your permanent residents visa if you're out of the country so much. We only got our full residents permit after 2 years of being in the country for a certain number of days in each of the years.



Thanks for the links.

I may not be able to meet the requirements for permanent residence, however my wife should be able to meet the requirements. How would this effect my process in becoming a permanent resident?


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

zidden said:


> Thanks for the links.
> 
> I may not be able to meet the requirements for permanent residence, however my wife should be able to meet the requirements. How would this effect my process in becoming a permanent resident?


Make her the primary applicant and it shouldn't be a problem.


----------

